# Akira-san to aenakunaru no wa sabishii desu



## guyper

"Akira-san to aenakunaru no wa sabishii desu"

Help to translate please

Thank you


----------



## FuShi

How sad I wont be able to contact akira-san

If you are Akira, then replace akira for "you"

=)


----------



## ty604

guyper said:


> "Akira-san to aenakunaru no wa sabishii desu"



Literally I think it would be...

"as for becoming that I can not meet akira, it is sad".

I think 

Sometimes I enjoy literal translations because you can break down the particles and things. But it does not make for smooth translation lol


----------



## FuShi

for analyzing the structure it is very useful, but not for translating x(!

And I agree: Meet is better than contact XD


----------



## sakurasaku

For natural-sounding translations, I would say

"I will miss seeing you, Akira-san."

or even more simply,

"I will miss you, Akira-san."

This is assuming that you are talking to Akira-san.  If the listener is someone else, you can just use "Akira-san" instead of "you, Akira-san", of course.


----------



## vampirodolce

What exactly is 'aenakunaru'?
If it is 'not able to see (meet)' I would expect the potential negative form of 会う - 会えない.
I've come across a similar example with 会えなくなる and I don't understand the -(え)なくなる ending instead of -(え)ない.

ありがとうございます。


----------



## ktdd

vampirodolce said:


> What exactly is 'aenakunaru'?
> If it is 'not able to see (meet)' I would expect the potential negative form of 会う - 会えない.
> I've come across a similar example with 会えなくなる and I don't understand the -(え)なくなる ending instead of -(え)ない.


なる is a verb, meaning "to become; to change into".
When it's preceded/modified/complemented by an adjective, that adjective must take the continuative form (連用形), because from the adjective's point of view, it's followed by a verb (用言).
(Or you can think of it another way. Since なる expresses a change in state, it makes sense to describe the process using an adverb. To make an adverb out of an adjective, you simply use its continuative form).
Anyways we need the continuative form, which for i-adjective is stem-い => stem-く. So we have
　顔が赤くなる。
　Face becomes red / face changes "redly".
The potential negative form of 会う is 会えない, nothing more than an i-adjective meaning "unable to meet".
Add なる to that, you can easily see 会えなくなる means "become unable to meet".
Hope this helps.


----------



## Nino83

ktdd said:


> The potential negative form of 会う is 会えない, nothing more than an i-adjective meaning "unable to meet".


Wow! I didn't know we can treat the negative form of the verb as an adjective. Very interesting!


----------



## vampirodolce

I didn't know that either!
Thank you, it's clear now.


----------



## ktdd

vampirodolce said:


> I didn't know that either!
> Thank you, it's clear now.


You're welcome.
And in case you're wondering why "become" is needed, it's because it expresses a change of state: you are going from "able to meet" -> "unable to meet". Japanese speakers, just by looking at the expression, will instantly know you are at the point of saying goodbye. You are sad because you won't be able to meet "anymore".


----------



## Nino83

ktdd said:


> And in case you're wondering why "become" is needed, it's because it expresses a change of state


Yes, I know the ~く・~に ＋ なる・する construction (幸せになる = to become happy, 君を幸せにする = I'll make you happy), but I didn't know that we can use the negative form 会えない like an adjective (会えなくなる). Good to know!


----------



## frequency

ktdd said:


> it expresses a change of state: you are going from "able to meet" -> "unable to meet". You are sad because you won't be able to meet "anymore".


Yes. 会えない＋なる＝会えなくなる

I'm not sure what these 会えない and なる are. This なる indicates the state or situation where he or she will go into in the future. The speakers says that he and the hearer won't be able to meet each other because they are likely to have any factor or occasion that would separate them, for example, relocation or graduation.


----------



## ktdd

frequency said:


> The speakers says that he and the hearer won't be able to meet each other because they are likely to have any factor or occasion that would separate them, for example, relocation or graduation.


Or a foreigner returning to his or her home country.


----------



## vampirodolce

Maybe someone can shed some light on a similar sentence pertaining the verb 会う. The sentence I don't clearly understand is:

あなたに会えてとてもうれしいです

This should mean: 'I'm very happy I met you'.

What verb form is 会えて? I can't find it in my dictionary. The past plain form of 会う is 会った and the て form is 会って。 What is this 会えて? It looks like the て form of something... and of course I don't understand why it is being used.

I would translate "I met you" as "(私は)あなたに会った" or "(私は)あなたに会いました" but the example above is actually made up of two sentences: "I met you", "I'm very happy", so the て form might have something to do with linking the two parts together.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## Nino83

vampirodolce said:


> What verb form is 会えて?


It's the -te form of the potential form.
会う - Wiktionary
会う = to meet
会える = to be able to/can meet
会えて = -te form of to be able to/can meet

With some adjectives like "ureshii" the potential form is used, for example: （私は）ここにいれて嬉しい。 (Watashi wa) koko ni irete ureshii. I'm happy to be here (lit. I'm happy I can/could be here).
And, yes, the -te form is used before "ureshii".
The -te form is sometimes used like a reason clause (because, seeing that...), so in this case you can also see it as a reason clause.
I'm happy because I can be here.
But, regarding this last interpratation, wait for a native.

I'm happy that/to


----------



## frequency

ktdd said:


> Or a foreigner returning to his or her home country.





vampirodolce said:


> What is this 会えて?





Nino83 said:


> 会えて = -te form of to be able to/can meet


Yes and yes. And I understand you're wondering why it's 会えて.

We just say so: あなたに会えて.

Of course you can use this one when you meet somebody by chance and unexpectedly. If so, "I could meet you" won't sound unnatural.

あなたに（と）会ってとてもうれしい isn't a big error, but I suppose あなたに会えてとてもうれしい。 has become much more common to us, so we just tend to choose it.



Nino83 said:


> The -te form is sometimes used like a reason clause (because, seeing that...)
> I'm happy because I can be here.


Yes, I think so! That's fine.


----------

